# Which GPS to purchase?



## upnorfdaddy (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking to purchase a GPS not sure which one, i like to use topo maps for hunting spots and lake maps for fishing fishing spots. Any suggestions?


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the Lowrance I-Finder Hunt C (C for color) and love it. Many good reviews on the Lowrance I-Finder H2O also and the H20 is somewhat cheaper. Color isn't a necessity but it sure is nice for the extra $100.00
The Lowrance I-Finders take the Map Create Topo Programs. Check out the Lowrance web site for more details on these units. They have a nice big high definition screen, are very accurate, and stay locked onto the satallites under dense tree cover. Very reliable well built units.
Also check out HighTechMans earlier posts with regard to Garmin products.
Good luck with whatever you decide. They sure are a great device but especially useful in country your not familier with.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Go with a Garmin or a Lowrance, both have their good points. How much ya wanna spend? Color or B&W? Remember maps run about $100 each (topo and lake maps must be purchased seperately) and you can use Garmin maps only on Garmin units and Lowrance maps only on a Lowrance unit. Size--you got big hands and fingers, and poor eyesight?

In addition to the post above check out the Garmin eTrex Legand HC (smaller), the GPSMap 60Cx, and the GPSMap 76Cx-these are all color and have the latest "chips" for great reception.

The H2OC by Lowrance gets great reviews as well. Seems like the fisherman prefer the Lowrance units and the land lovers choose ther Garmins--no idea why.

There have been many posts in this forum about the pros and cons on many of the GPS units--check them out.

Steve


----------



## upnorfdaddy (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

I recently purchased the Garmin nuvi 660 for my father for a road trip from the Midwest to New England, and also in his daily commute. 
He thinks it's great, The product has performed great overall. Most of the features worked well. Here are some specs and reviews
http://gpstracklog.typepad.com/gps_tracklog/2006/09/garmin_nuvi_660_2.html
I think it's a good one for hunting spots and lake maps for fishing, you can look up the deal I used, drop a lot now, only $400
http://www.dealstudio.com/deallink.php?deal_id=70011


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

qin45 said:


> I recently purchased the Garmin nuvi 660 for my father for a road trip from the Midwest to New England, and also in his daily commute.
> He thinks it's great, The product has performed great overall. Most of the features worked well......


This is a great unit, but it is made for automobile use (street routing) and is not really portable. I don't believe Lake or Topo Maps can be downloaded to this (not sure if it uses a memory card or not).

I think the OP was looking for a battery operated, handheld, portable unit to use in the woods and for fishing.

Steve


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

You can download maps to the Nuvi. The down side is that it can't take the knocks that regular handhelds take. It is also not water resistant. I like my Garmin Legend alot, however if you can move up to the Vista you gain a compass and altimeter. These features are constant read. On the Legend you only get a North arrow that tells you the map orientation. It's not a big deal but something to consider. When you gain the compass and altimeter, you loose some battery life. Are we having fun yet?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

to the handheld portables is that you can use them in your vehicle as well. I use my GPSMap 76Cx on my dash all the time. Bought a 12v power cord for it, and a little beanbag dash mount. I can grab it and set it in the boat, or just grab it for a walk in the woods. The Topo maps have enough road information for me. I also do a lot of geocaching and fishing.

Steve


----------



## SCAMEL (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a GPS as well with the same specs as listed above. Portable, for hunting and fishing. Does anyone know if the above mentioned GPS's have speed capability as well? I'd like to know approximate boat speed in the river.
-Matt


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

hitechman said:


> The H2OC by Lowrance gets great reviews as well. Seems like the fisherman prefer the Lowrance units and the land lovers choose ther Garmins--no idea why..
> 
> Steve


Funny you should mention that,,, because the Garmin's(76's) float. All the GPS's pretty much do the same thing,,,, the "floating factor" was the deciding factor for me.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Funny you should mention that,,, because the Garmin's(76's) float. All the GPS's pretty much do the same thing,,,, the "floating factor" was the deciding factor for me.


Yup, that's the reason I ended up with that one. I was in a boat with my buddy (6-7 years ago) in Canada and watched him lean over to net a big pike.....well it flopped into the boat and his GPS flopped out and sank.



SCAMEL said:


> I'm looking for a GPS as well with the same specs as listed above. Portable, for hunting and fishing. Does anyone know if the above mentioned GPS's have speed capability as well? I'd like to know approximate boat speed in the river.
> -Matt


They pretty much all have that function.

Steve


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

for x-mass. i saw a new garmin unit at the new sporstsmans wharehouse in allen park that was not only a GPS but also A WALKIE TALKIE unit. the draw back was they're 600$$$$ for a pair or i believe it was 400$$ for 1. if they come down in price i will seriously think about getting a pair and have it all in one unit. it won't be long before someone else comes up with the same unit :idea:and the price will have to come down and i do have a lot of time to wait.:coolgleam


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Garmin has had the Rhino unit for 3-4 years now. Walkie-talkie and GPS together.

I'm one of those guys that likes a GPS as a GPS (if I want a WT I'll buy a WT) and a cell phone as a cell phone (if I want a camera, I'll buy a camera).

To me, the more complex an electronics unit is, the more likely each part will not be as efficient, and more to go wrong with it.

Steve


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

would that also include a TV? a picture and sound:lol:


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I have the Rhino 530. I have had it since they came out. I love it! I upgraded to it from my old 12xl. Not having to carry multiple devices around was the big selling point to me. 

fwiw gpsnow.com had the best prices at the time... 




DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> for x-mass. i saw a new garmin unit at the new sporstsmans wharehouse in allen park that was not only a GPS but also A WALKIE TALKIE unit. the draw back was they're 600$$$$ for a pair or i believe it was 400$$ for 1. if they come down in price i will seriously think about getting a pair and have it all in one unit. it won't be long before someone else comes up with the same unit :idea:and the price will have to come down and i do have a lot of time to wait.:coolgleam


----------



## oden (Oct 23, 2005)

Magellan has a new mosel called the triton which is coming out soon, or so they say, it was originally planned for a Sept '07 release but have yet to hit the street. The triton will come with a touch screen on the high end model. Supposedly so easy to use you will not need an instruction manual.


----------

